# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education >  3D Printing Model Homes to Teach Children Gentrification

## Brian_Krassenstein

A six-member team of elementary school kids from the Brooklyn neighborhood of Bedford-Stuyvesant moved to the final round of the FIRST Lego® League competition. The contest, sponsored by Lego MINDSTORMS, robotic kits and technical support that engages schoolkids with engineering and, specifically, robotics and FIRST, a non-profit organization that fosters children’s interest in science and technology. The team, who call themselves the “6 Robo-Rebels,” used 3D printing, robotics, and digital technology to create a project whose theme was gentrification. They move on to the finals at NYU Polytechnic School of Engineering in March 2015. Check out more details in the full article: http://3dprint.com/40413/first-lego-league-3d-print/


Below is a photo of the 3D printed buildings from the students' project:

----------

